# Easton EA90 Aero....thoughts?



## ccook27

What do think about the new 08 Easton EA90 Aero's? 1545 grams, semi aero, new hub design and larger axles. I'm looking for a mid range clincher setup, how do you think the eastons compare to mavic ksyrium elite or the AM 350or 420? I mostly ride flat terrain, 1-2hour training rides and weigh around 168lbs.


----------



## thedips

they look good... not bad at all.. im sure people will chime in about a custom set that you can get done lighter and more aero.. but im not sure how i would suggest that... but EA90S look like great training wheels.


----------

